# Wages For Joiner In Cyprus



## emmma (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi we have just come back from protaras and have decided we want to move over there with our 2 young children our only worry is finding work and it paying enough to keep 2 young children in a home big enough. I am an accounts assistant and have been told i would probably need to speak greek for office work, and my partner is a joiner if anyone could give us an idea of how much wages are for joiners i would be very grateful.

thanks emma x x


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

emmma said:


> Hi we have just come back from protaras and have decided we want to move over there with our 2 young children our only worry is finding work and it paying enough to keep 2 young children in a home big enough. I am an accounts assistant and have been told i would probably need to speak greek for office work, and my partner is a joiner if anyone could give us an idea of how much wages are for joiners i would be very grateful.
> 
> thanks emma x x


Hi Emma and welcome to the forum.

I am sure there is someone out there who can give you some advice.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

emma wages are low but its the kind of thing that would be good to start a small company up working for himself expats all ways want work done on homes &holiday homes. Jobs in admin in property or hotels hoiliday company dont need greek.Bear in mind Protarus is almost closed for winter you need to be somewhere that is open all year for work . Get out again in winter and have a good look around.


----------



## emmma (Jun 24, 2008)

hiya thanks 4 that could n e body give me a rough idea of how much (or little!!lol) you would need to move over there and rent?? help please!!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

emmma said:


> hiya thanks 4 that could n e body give me a rough idea of how much (or little!!lol) you would need to move over there and rent?? help please!!


Emma take alook at the link below lots of imfo on all cyprus life.&cost
its hard to A your Q as we all have differant budgets, needs&wants
look there it may be helpful
Tricia


----------

